# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  ابرآراز: عرضه‌کننده سرور مجازی (VPS) ایران و اروپا با تحویل آنی

## arazcloud

*سرور مجازی چیست؟*



سرور *م**جازی* یا همان* Virtual Private Server* (به‌طور اختصاری *VPS*)، قسمتی از منابع یک* سرور اختصاصی* است که می‌توانید بر روی آن به صورت مجازی، سیستم عامل و برنامه  های خود را اجا نمایید. تمام منابع سرور vps به صورت اختصاصی و رزرو شده در اختیار کاربر قرار می گیرد. این نوع سرور منابع *سخت افزاری* و *نرم افزاری* را به همراه دیگر *سیستم عامل ها* (os ها) در مقایسه با سرور های اختصاصی، به اشتراک می‌گذارد و شامل رایانه و برنامه‌های سروری متنوعی می‌باشد که در مکان دیگری غیر از مکان شما، توسط شخص دیگری غیر از شما و توسط صاحبان وب سایت های مختلف به منظور استفاده و مدیریت هرکدام از آنها اشتراک گذاری می‌شود، گویی کنترل کامل سرور را از قبل داشته اند.

*برتری و مزیت سرورهای مجازی*
*اطمینان بالا به دلیل اختصاصی بودن*
تجربه نشان داده است که معمولا افراد ابتدا به دلیل ارزان و ساده بودن، اقدام به تهیه هاست اشتراکی می‌کنند و پس از گذشت مدتی با رشد و افزایش بازدید سایت و همچنین تاثیر اکانت های دیگر هاست اشتراکی روی سایت آنها با مشکلات عدیده‌ای مواجه می‌شوند که به فکر افزایش منابع سایت خود به صورت اختصاصی می افتند که در این صورت استفاده از سرور های مجازی VPS بهترین گزینه برای آنها محسوب می‌شود.

*مدیریت کامل سرور و افزایش نظارت بر آن*
یکی از مزایای بسیار مهم دسترسی کامل بر محیط سرور، این است می‌توانید بر اساس نیاز خودتان از وب سرورهای متنوعی استفاده کنید یا سیستم عامل مورد نظر خودتان را نصب کنید؛ این درحال‌ست که در هاست اشتراکی شما محدودیت های فراوانی دارید و قادر به مدیریت منابع خود به طور مستقیم نخواهید بود؛ اما در سرور مجازی ابری چنین محدودیت هایی وجود ندارد. vps خرید مناسبی برای اینگونه افراد است.

*عملکرد بالا و کمک به افزایش مشتری*
اینکه شما رم و سی پی یو مورد نیازتان را انتخاب کنید و بدانید که این منابع مختص به شماست، لذتی نصیبتان می کند که درست زمانی که سرعت بالای سایتتان را مشاهده می‌کنید، متوجه این تفاوت خواهید شد و از آن بیشتر هنگامی ارزش واقعی آن را درک می‌کنید که به دلیل بارگذاری سریع صفحات سایت با افزایش خرید و تراکنش های مالی مشتریان خود مواجه می‌شوید.

* آپتایم 99/99٪:* با آپتایم بالایی که ما در ابر آراز به شما ارائه می‌دهیم، دیگر نگران Down شدن مداوم سرور خود و همچنین از دست دادن اطلاعات خود نخواهید بود. خرید vps ایرانی بسیار به صرفه است

*قیمت‌های رقابتی:* یکی از ویژگی‌های منحصر به فردی که باعث برتری آراز نسبت به سایر رقبای خود شده است، قیمت‌های عادلانه و مقرون به صرفه خریدvps ارزان این مجموعه است که با بهره گیری از تکنولوژی ابری Cloud امکان‌پذیر شده است.

*خدمات پشتیبانی 24 ساعته رایگان:* ما در ابر آراز به منظور رفاه هرچه بیشتر شما عزیزان، کارشناسان متخصصی را گرد هم آورده‌ایم، تا در هر ساعتی از شبانه‌روز پاسخگوی سوالات و مشکلات احتمالی شما باشند.

*تفاوت‌ها و انواع vps ابری*
سرور های مجازی vps انواع متفاوتی دارد که شامل: سرور ابری cloud server، سرورمجازی، سرور اختصاصی ، سرور بیر متال (Bare metal) ، سرور ابری بیر متال(Bare Metal)، vps خصوصی (اختصاصی)، سرور مرکب، سرویس زیرساخت، سرویس متال(Metal) و … می‌شود؛ این لیست می‌تواند برای کسانی که کارمند حرفه ای هاستینگ hosting سرور نیستند کمی گیج کننده باشد، اما چیزی که برای همه عیان می باشد این است که همه ی این سرویس ها برای تسهیل ارائه ی محصول و راحتی کاربران طراحی شده‌اند. در زیر چند نمونه از انواع مهم و پرکاربرد سرور های مجازی را برای شما نام برده و تعریف کرده ایم:

*سرور ابری (Cloud Server)*
بهینه ترین و بهترین حالت برای استفاده از تعداد سرور های زیاد، اتصال آنها به یکدیگر و ایجاد کلاستر ابری است. به طور اتوماتیک دسترسی به سرور میسر شده و این قابلیت را دارد که ماشین روی سرور دیگری بالا بیاید؛ همچنین مقیاس پذیری بیشتر، جلوگیری از ترافیک سنگین حاصل ازدحام کاربران، دسترسی دائمی و قیمت مناسب تر نسبت به سرور های اختصاصی از دیگر مزایا و ویژگی های این سرور ها هستند. سرور مجازی لینوکس ابری (Linux) این نوع سرور از یکی از انواع سیستم عامل های لینوکس Linux ساخته شده و نام دیگر آن توزیع لینوکس می باشد؛ سرور های مجازی CentOS یا سرور مجازی Ubuntu از این نوع هستند. سرور مجازی ویندوز (Windows) که یکی از انواع نسخه های ویندوز بر روی آن نصب شده است. وی پی اس میکروتیک (Mikro Tik) میکروتیک یک مسیریاب یا Router می باشد و دارای یک سیستم عامل بسیار کوچک و کم حجم است.

*سرور مجازی حجیم ​*
سرور مجازی حجیم که به طور عامیانه به سرور مجازی با هارد بالا گفته می‌شود، جزو یکی از بهترین سرویس هایی محسوب می‌شود که برای ذخیره سازی اطلاعات در حجم و وسعت زیاد مورد استفاده قرار می‌گیرد؛ همچنین قابل ذکر است که در سرور مجازی هارد بالا امکان ارتقا به پلن های بالاتر در هر زمانی برای کاربر فراهم می‌گردد.

سرور مجازی حجیم هارد بالا به افرادی توصیه می‌شود که تمایل زیادی به خرید وی پی اس اختصاصی با بهترین سرعت را دارند اما از پس پرداخت هزینه‌های سرسام آور آن برنمی‌آیند؛ این سرور های مقرون به صرفه علاوه بر قیمت مناسبی که دارند به دلیل ابری بودن از کیفیت بالایی نیز برخوردارند و دیگر مشکلات مربوط به مدیریت سرور اختصاصی و ارتباط با دیتاسنتر را نخواهند داشت.

*راهنمای خرید vps پرسرعت*
اگر قصد تهیه و خرید vps ارزان و پرسرعت برای سایت خود را دارید، ابتدا می بایست با تحقیق و پرس و جوی کافی معتبرترین و بهترین سایت خرید vps را پیدا کنید؛ برای اینکار کافیست با یک سرچ ساده در اینترنت به لیست سایت های ارائه دهنده سرور های مجازی دسترسی پیدا کنید. ولی لازم به ذکر است که صداقت و اعتبار سایت ارائه دهنده یکی از مهم‌‌ترین ارکان انتخاب شما به شمار می‌رود و هر مجموعه‌ای نمی‌تواند به درستی پاسخگوی نیازهای شما باشد.

 برای تشخیص این امر پارامترهایی تعریف می‌ شود که وجه تمایز ارائه دهنده ها از هم می باشند. از شاخصه های یک ارائه دهنده ی خوب می توان به کیفیت سخت افزار های مورد استفاده، پهنای باند، فروش محدود منابع، پشتیبانی ۲۴ ساعته و پیگیرانه، قیمت مناسب و ارزان، قابلیت مقیاس پذیری، ارائه خدمات، تست و مشاوره قبل از خرید، قابلیت راه اندازی مجدد نرم و سخت، تحویل آنی، همیشه دردسترس بودن و…اشاره کرد.

ما در ابر آراز برای جلب رضایت مشتریان عزیز تلاش کرده‌ایم با عرضه بهترین خدمات vps ابری با نهایت دقت با بروزترین تکنولوژی روز به هر یک از این شاخصه ها پاسخ دهیم.‌

*نکاتی که در نصب ، راه اندازی و ساخت وی پی اس باید به آن توجه داشته باشید !*
نصب و راه اندازی و ساخت وی پی اس یا همان سرور های مجازی بسیار ساده و آسان است که همین موضوع یکی از مهم‌ترین دلایل محبوبیت آن به شمار می‌رود.

مرحله اول برای راه اندازی، پیکربندی سرور است. البته لازم به ذکر است که سرور vps ابری نیازی به پیکربندی نداشته و به طور خودکار پیکر بندی می‌شود؛ توصیه ما به شما این است که پس از دریافت سرور مجازی ، به سایت ارائه دهنده ٰوی پی اس یا نمایندگی سرور مجازی خود مراجعه کنید و طی فرآیندی مشخص فایل ها را از هاست به سرور منتقل کنید. 

نکاتی که لازم است قبل از نصب و راه اندازی وی پی اس به آن توجه کنید:

 درنظر گرفتن حجم هاست فیزیکی تان (physical Hosting) برای دانستن اینکه تا چه ظرفیتی قادر به ساخت سرور vps ابری هستید، زیرا ماشین مجازی به RAM و CPUنیاز دارد.

 در نظر گرفتن فضای ذخیره سازی تا اطمینان پیدا کنید که برای نگهداری این محل های ذخیره سازی، به اندازه کافی دیسک دارید؛ زیرا برای ایمج (image) های  server به آن احتیاج پیدا خواهید کرد.

*مزایای سرور مجازی ابری آراز*
*Hard Reboot & Soft Reboot*
با تهیه vps قیمت مناسب راه اندازی مجدد سرور شما بسیار ساده در کمترین زمان صورت می گیرد.

*مشاهده لاگ های سرور و لاگ های اقدامات*
اگر به دنبال مانیتورینگ اقدامات خودتان هستید یا نیاز دارید که لاگ های سرور را به راحتی مشاهده کنید، با خرید وی پی اس ابر آراز این امکان برای شما فراهم خواهد شد.

*تغییر پسورد به صورت Live*
شاید یکی از دغدغه های همیشگی ما برنامه نویس ها تغییر پسورد در سریعترین حالت ممکن باشد؛ ما این نوید را به شما می‌دهیم که این قابلیت در سرورهای ابر آراز موجود است.

*دسترسی کامل به کنسول سرور مجازی ابری*
یکی از مزایای سرور های مجازی ابراراز پنل تمام اتوماتیک است؛ یعنی می‌توانید در پنل مدیریت خود به سادگی از طریق یک کلیک به کنسول خود دسترسی پیدا کنید. با خرید وی پی اس شما می توانید به سادگی سرور خود را مدیریت کنید.

*Backup & Restore*
دیگر لازم نیست نگران بک آپ و برگرداندن اطلاعات سایت خود باشید؛ با خرید سرور مجازی ابری آراز، گرفتن backup و برگرداندن Snapshot به آسانی یک کلیک انجام می‌گیرد.

*pause & Unpause*
شما در سرور خود قابلیت روشن یا خاموش کردن در زمان دلخواه را خواهید داشت و در هر لحظه از شبانه روز می توانید pause & Unpause ماشین مجازی خودتان را انجام بدید.


*سرور مجازی ایران*
با خرید سرور مجازی ایران که در ابر آراز ارائه می‌شود، یک آی پی شخصی به شما اختصاص می‌یابد تا علاوه بر امکان استفاده از بهترین منابع سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری، از ترافیک نامحدود این سرویس‌ها نیز بهره‌مند شوید؛ همچنین در پاسخ به اعتماد شما یک متخصص دواپس همیشه در کنار شما خواهد بود تا Up time بالا، مقیاس‌پذیر بودن، امنیت و قابل‌اطمینان بودن سرویس شما را تضمین‌ کند. خرید vps ایران بسیار ساده و ارزان در دسترس شماست.

*سرور مجازی خارجی*
اگر دارای یک سایت بین‌المللی هستید و بخش زیادی از کاربران شما در خارج از ایران قرار دارند؛ سرور مجازی خارج به کم کردن فاصله‌ موقعیت مکانی شما از مخاطبان هدفتان کمک شایانی می‌کند و موجب افزایش سرعت باز شدن صفحات توسط کاربران شما می‌گردد؛ خرید وی پی اس خارجی ابر آراز که مبتنی بر تکنولوژی Openstack بنا شده است، با توجه به بهره‌گیری از سخت افزارهای روز دنیا و همچنین پشتیبانی نیروی ماهر دواپس می‌تواند به خوبی پاسخگوی نیازهای شما عزیزان باشد. بهترین سرور مجازی vps قیمت مناسب را ببینید.

*سرور مجازی ابری سفارشی ( Pay As You Go)*
سرور ابری ابر آراز پرسرعت ترین سرور ابری با آپتایم 99/99 درصد به شمار می‌رود که با مبلغی مناسب سریع‌ترین و پرقدرت‌ترین سخت‌افزارهای موجود را در اختیار شما قرار می‌دهد و امکان مدیریت مستقیم منابع را برای شما فراهم می‌کند تا تنها به اندازه مصرفتان و به صورت Pay As You Go هزینه پرداخت کنید؛ بدین معنا که می‌توانید در زمان اوج مصرف از بیشترین منابع موجود بهره جویید و در زمان کاهش ترافیک سرور خود را خاموش کنید و در هزینه‌های خود صرفه‌جویی نمایید. شما می توانید با یک شارژ اندک سرور روزانه یا ساعتی مصرف کنید.

*سرور مجازی بورس*
اگر شما نیز از آن دست افرادی هستید که برای رشد سرمایه خود در بورس فعالیت دارید، قطعا واژه سرعت برای شما معنای متفاوتی را نسبت به سایر افراد تداعی می‌کند؛ زیرا با لحظه‌ای درنگ شانس خود را برای بهترین معاملات بورس از دست خواهید داد؛ خرید vps بورس پر سرعت ابر آراز دقیقا همان راه حل کشف نشده شماست که با سرعت شگفت‌انگیز خود می‌تواند نجات‌بخش داغ‌ترین معاملات بورسی شما باشد؛ مضاف بر اینکه پینگ پایین مهم‌ترین شاخصه سرور مجازی بورس محسوب می‌شود. جهت سرور سرخطی بورس همین حالا کلیک کنید.

*سرور کلاس آنلاین (Adobe Connect & BigBlueButton)*
با خرید سرور ادوبی کانکت ابر آراز با امکانات و ابزارهای منحصربه‌فردی مواجه می‌شوید که این فضا را در اختیار شما قرار می‌دهد تا بتوانید به راحتی به برگزاری کلاس‌های آموزشی، جلسات خصوصی و سمینارهای تحت وب بپردازید؛ همچنین می توانید جلسات خصوصی نامحدودی برای سازمان‌ها و شرکت‌ها فراهم کنید تا مدیران و کارشناسان در هر نقطه‌ای از جهان از طریق اینترنت با یکدیگر ارتباط برقرار کنند و بدون کوچک‌ترین تاخیری تصویر یکدیگر را مشاهده کنند.

*سرور مجازی بایننس و ارز چیا*
بایننس (Binance) یک صرافی جهانی واقع در چین است که در سراسر جهان میلیون‌ها کاربر دارد و بیش از ۱۰۰ ارز دیجیتال ارائه می دهد. ساخت حساب در سایت بایننس کاملا رایگان بوده و در کمتر از چند دقیقه قابل انجام است. اما متاسفانه تحریم ها بر صرافی بایننس نیز بی‌تاثیر نبوده است و منجر به تحریم IP های ایران شده است؛ مژده ما به شما این است که شما برای خرید سرور مجازی بایننس یا سرور ترید با IP ثابت دیگر تحت تاثیر این تحریم‌ها قرار نخواهید گرفت و در واقع دارای یک سرور vps جهت خرید و فروش ارز دیجیتال در بازارهای مالی جهانی مانند فارکس یا بایننس می شوید.

*نمایندگی هاستینگ*
نمایندگی فروش هاست یکی از محبوب‌ترین روش‌های مطمئن برای تجارت پرسود و بی زحمت است و هر فروشنده ای می تواند بدون نیاز به خرید سرور اختصاصی که طبیعتا هزینه بالایی دارد، از نمایندگی هاست استفاده کند و کسب کار خود را راه اندازی کند؛ ابر آراز برای همکاران و طراحان وبی که می‌خواهند در زمینه میزبانی وب فعالیت داشته باشند یا کاربرانی که علاقه‌مند به راه اندازی کسب و کار آنلاین هستند و نیاز به راه‌اندازی چندین وب سایت بر روی یک میزبانی ریسلری دارند، سرویس نمایندگی هاست (Reseller) ارائه می دهد.

----------

